# The boy who photographed La Belle Epoque



## The_Traveler (Apr 27, 2020)

The boy who mastered the snapshot


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2020)

Damn... that is cool!  Thanks for sharing, Lew.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 27, 2020)

His famous racing car photo from 1912 still looks great. I FIRST saw it in 1975. I have always remembered that photo.


----------

